
How Amazon or Apple Could Cause a War with China - bjonathan
http://blogs.hbr.org/schrage/2011/05/how-amazon-or-apple-could-caus.html
======
tokenadult
It's important to note that the interesting scenarios described in the article
still boil down to a headline like "Countries are still responsible for the
misdeeds of their citizens in the networked world." All the scenarios
involving war with China (or other countries named in the article) require
hostile acts by persons in China (or the other countries) and an inadequate
response by the national government.

~~~
sukuriant
What's also notable is the ease and scale that these events can unfold. It's
substantially easier for a small terrorist group to exist in (the USA (e.g.
Anonymous, by some standards), Russia, China, the Bahamas) and exercise its
influence on other countries. There are no need for passports to get there,
only an internet connection.

------
nwjsmith
I think there might be a few service-people who would be disgusted at the use
of the word 'war' for the App Store or AWS going down.

~~~
scotch_drinker
I don't think the author means it would be war if they went down. More likely,
he means that if China attacked Amazon, it's possible that the US would
retaliate in a way that escalated into something much worse. Losing the App
Store isn't a war. Punishing the perps through increasingly militaristic
actions might be though.

